# Lordstown 2017 Hotel Accommodations



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

i booked all 3 nights youngstown motel 6 double bed for $202 with the coupon code


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

We have the Home2 Suites by Hilton Youngstown West/Austintown at 5580 Interstate Blvd., Youngstown, OH 45515. (My brother works for Hilton, we got the Friends and Family rate. Total of 205.72 for the 3 nights.)


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Girlfriend wanted to be near the bulk of the group, so Motel6 it is.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> Girlfriend wanted to be near the bulk of the group, so Motel6 it is.



It's usually a big split between that Motel 6 and the hotels near the Ice House and Dennys. The Motel 6 is a bit of a ways away from the Lordstown plant and Ice House but you still have entertainment out that way. We had tons of fun drinking pool side, LOL! 

I'm debating on Hotel California but most likely will be Motel 6 if I don't like the price.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> It's usually a big split between that Motel 6 and the hotels near the Ice House and Dennys. The Motel 6 is a bit of a ways away from the Lordstown plant and Ice House but you still have entertainment out that way. We had tons of fun drinking pool side, LOL!
> 
> I'm debating on Hotel California but most likely will be Motel 6 if I don't like the price.


Hotel California is where I wanted to go, but the boo likes being closer to the main group.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I was looking at hotels in case I decide to get a room. There is one across from the Motel 6 that is almost half the price with the deals I found online. Then I read the reviews and more than a quarter say they would have rather slept in their car. lmao

I plan on leave Saturday night so it seems I can get a room for both nights for like $130ish. (I would also like to be in the same as you guys).

If anyone is looking to share a room I believe the 2 beds is about the same price as the one bed that I was looking at. Might consider it more if someone wants to split the costs for Thursday night and Friday night. lol


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Living in Cincinnati, it is a 4 hour drive so I plan on coming up on Friday and want to stay Friday night so I don't end up driving home real late. Wife not interested in coming besides she does nails and busy on Fri and Sat, so if I stay over night it will be just me for Friday only if anyone else is single for Friday night and like to share.... PM me.


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Motel 6 booked for 3 nights!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ive always stayed at the Best Western Meander right next to the Perkins restaurant and just down the road from IceHouse. They have a great breakfast thats included too.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Patman said:


> Living in Cincinnati, it is a 4 hour drive so I plan on coming up on Friday and want to stay Friday night so I don't end up driving home real late. Wife not interested in coming besides she does nails and busy on Fri and Sat, so if I stay over night it will be just me for Friday only if anyone else is single for Friday night and like to share.... PM me.


PM Sent


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally booked Motel 6 Youngstown.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Finally booked Motel 6 Youngstown.


Thought you might of tried the BW. Maybe next year.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Is this one of the motels: Motel 6 (#4553) 4249 Belmont Avenue Youngstown, OH 44505


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Is this one of the motels: Motel 6 (#4553) 4249 Belmont Avenue Youngstown, OH 44505


That's the one I'll be staying at!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Thought you might of tried the BW. Maybe next year.


Was never a fan of the Best Western or the Quality Inns especially the ones on my side of town farther up north. Only thing that was attractive about the Quality Inn was breakfast if they had legit food.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like we'll miss the Friday festivities :sad010: so I just booked









I mean 6 for Saturday night. We'll drive in from Toledo Saturday Morning.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Screw it I've decided not to sleep in my car lol is anyone looking to just stay Friday and Thursday night and want to split a room it'll be around 60 to $70 a piece I believe


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Booked Motel 6 for Thursday/Friday night.

I'll probably head out Saturday morning for an adventure somewhere in that part of the country I haven't been.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Is this one of the motels: Motel 6 (#4553) 4249 Belmont Avenue Youngstown, OH 44505


That's where I'll be.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> That's where I'll be.


Me Too.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Motel 6 Youngstown booked


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Went to book at BW, where I've always stayed for the meets and no rooms available for a one night stay on Thursday. Anyone have reservations there or is there another event happening that weekend? Not making any reservations til Monday when I'll know for sure if I'm off work to come.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Went to book at BW, where I've always stayed for the meets and no rooms available for a one night stay on Thursday. Anyone have reservations there or is there another event happening that weekend? Not making any reservations til Monday when I'll know for sure if I'm off work to come.


Could just be a wedding, Hotel California had like 2 of the receptions going last year same time. We semi almost crashed it trying to get to the 2nd bar.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright just booked Thursday night @ Comfort Suites which I think neighbors Motel 6.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking for a roommate to save cash on a room. I only plan on staying thursday and friday night (I want to stay at Motel 6 in Youngstown with everyone lol). Anyone need a roomy for those two nights?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Still looking for a roomie lol. If worse comes to worse I can get my own room, just wanted to save a little money.


----------

